# Quiet performance tires



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

Over the winter I'll be replacing my summer tires (Yokohama S.Drive) and I'm starting the research now. These tires have given a respectable service lifespan and there's more they could go, if only they didn't howl like a pack of wolves on the way to Las Vegas looking for hookers and... you know... I hate winter but I can't wait until I can swap these f*ckers off for good.

I want a performance summer tire with low noise and a good service life. I'm more than happy to trade a little grip for this and I'm not cheap so I'll pay the extra cost, if any. Some recommendations already were Bridgestone RE050's and RE11's but I haven't had the best of luck with the brand in the past.

Other suggestions? Anyone had any of the Nokian summer tires? Nokian claims the Z G2 is quiet. http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11948&group=1.02&name=Nokian Z G2 . I absolutely love the WRG2's on my wife's car.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

continental DW for summer performance

continental DWS fpr UHP all season


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

pturner67 said:


> continental DW for summer performance
> 
> continental DWS fpr UHP all season


Can't speak for the DWS but I have a set of the DW on my Avant, and they're super quiet, they track nice and hold well in the turns. 100% recommended :thumbup:


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks, i'll look more into the DW's. Tire Rack's customer survey rates them very good on noise, though TR's own testing scores weren't so generous. I do really like the Conti's I use on my winter setup. Grasshopper, how many miles are on yours?

More suggestions? I'm not done hunting yet!


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had the DW's for a few k miles and am fairly pleased with them. They actually aren't as quiet as I expected from all the reviews I read on Tirerack where pretty much everyone commented on how quiet they were. But this is with a 245/35/19 size, so how quiet can you expect. There is little to no tread noise, just the usual thumping from big irregularities in the pavement such as expansion joints, so no real complaints. They also don't quite have the ultimate grip of other max perf tires I've used but It's probably a fair trade-off if they last as long as I expect they will. My previous tires were Pirelli PZeros which were fantastic, but dead after 8k street only miles. 

I've also heard a lot of good feedback on the Hankook Evo V12. Supposedly very good performance while still very quiet but with a sacrifice in treadlife.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

The Bridgestone Potenza RE760's were just installed on my car and I have to say I'm really impressed so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

running 275-30-19 DW's and very impressed with noise and comfort esp considering the sizing.


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 205/50 17 DWS's on, and I love them. Quiet, smooth, and they stick really well. :thumbup:


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

yo vanilla said:


> Thanks, i'll look more into the DW's. Tire Rack's customer survey rates them very good on noise, though TR's own testing scores weren't so generous. I do really like the Conti's I use on my winter setup. Grasshopper, how many miles are on yours?
> 
> More suggestions? I'm not done hunting yet!


Sorry for the late response, I didn't keep track but I'll say I have easily put 5k kms on them. I forgot to mention that they hold well and drive very confident in the rain, even when it's coming down in buckets. So again, no regrets. And I should also add that when I was shopping for tires the 3 things I was looking for were wet traction, noise, and tread life. I'm running 235/40-18's


----------



## PCG (Dec 9, 2006)

The Conti DW really is a great all around summer tire.

Might not be the "best" of anything performance wise but it's at least solid by summer tire standards, and it does have decent tread life, it's very quiet (on my GTI), and it's generally civilized over rougher pavement at a slight cost to sidewall rigidity. I've got around 10k on mine and I'm happy with them, more then enough performance more the "spirited" driving most of us do on public roads.

As long as you don't go in expecting Dunlop Direzza Star Spec stickiness and turn in it's a great tire. Reasonably priced too.

I've never had a set but if price is really no object reviews all indicate the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 are all that is good about the DW with a little better turn in and stick in the corners.


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks again guys, the DW is now at the top of my list. Not that i'm giving up. I've had another suggestion of Goodyear Eagle GT's. Anyone used em?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

yo vanilla said:


> Thanks again guys, the DW is now at the top of my list. Not that i'm giving up. I've had another suggestion of Goodyear Eagle GT's. Anyone used em?


The Gt is an allseason tire, so wet and dry grip would be a little weaker than the DW (if pushed hard), but would be much more durable (if the DW got 20K miles, the Goodyear might get 40K)..... road noise was acceptable, I'd imagine that they both would start out pretty quiet but the DW (like most summer compound tires) will louder as they get toward the end of their life.......


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

Update: I've got new tires. The Conti DW was my first choice, but at time of ordering they were on backorder for a solid two months. I would still be waiting for them today!

The Hankook v12 EVO was my second choice, and so far they are proving to be very quiet. :thumbup:


----------

